# Yao Ming Stares down Quinton Ross



## Will637 (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flD38EF3xwU



:lol: Still can't get over this.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/flD38EF3xwU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/flD38EF3xwU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

not as good as "you can't ****ing stop me" but still great!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jss1xEzh5b4


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Gotta go with Block. Read My Lips has got to be the best Yao clip ever. The QRoss clip is alright. Tolbert's commentary makes it kinda funny.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Godzilla!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Thats hilarious.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Haha lolz, the " You cant f*cking" stop me one is better


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

i hope we see alot of that out of him this up coming season. Yao is a Beast!!!!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

:laugh: They're both hilarious.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Go Yao Ming! Show them who's the beast on the court.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Does anybody have a link to the other video where he says "you can't f'n stop me" or whatever? Or just put in on here if you would. Thanks guys.


----------

